# Tractor tire,ouch!



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

11.00 x 16-8 ply $282









last time I bought a set they were $100


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Priced out new round baler tires the other day, nearly $400 each for quality tires. Anyone know where i can get used 15" aircraft tires? I would like to try a set and see how they work.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

carcajou said:


> Priced out new round baler tires the other day, nearly $400 each for quality tires. Anyone know where i can get used 15" aircraft tires? I would like to try a set and see how they work.


http://www.noflats.com/

I've heard they are a bitch to get on and off rims.You may want to buy them mounted on rims??

I lucked out.Friend had one laying in shed he no longer needed.$100.Just like new.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Had a flat on the front of our Massey 6290. The guy that came to fix it said the rear ones run about $1600 a piece. So for all you folks looking at buying used tractors or used anything look at the tires too.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I lucked up on the last tractor tires I had to buy....2 'new' rear tires for the MF 165 for $250. They were old enough they had cracks in 'em, but still had the little rubber tits on 'em, never mounted. I keep it under shelter & they look as good as they did about 6 or 8 years ago. Found em at a flea market.


----------



## Starvation Plantaton (May 16, 2011)

Geneso aircraft tiresat www.noflats.com sells 9.50-15 16 ply w/rim for $98.00. Telephone # 1-800-663-5287. Saw their ad in Fastline. I bought a set for my JD and have yet to have a flat. I'm very happy with them. Hope this helps!


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

http://farmtirestore.com/pages/front_tractor.html

or firestone

http://www.petestirestore.com/Firestone-Champion-Guide-Grip-Tire-F-2-4-Rib-11-00x16-p2248.html


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

I drove to Gensco in Houston and picked up a set of aircraft tires for the round baler and cultipacker. Armstrongs for the baler were $450 each. Ouch. I got a set of big tires for the baler, mounted with tubes, for $150 each. Plenty of tread and rated for 22,500 lbs and 225 mph. I make big heavy bales real fast now







. The guys working there know how to trim the beads so that they fit a standard automotive rim. Cultipacker tires came mounted on rims, filled with no-leaks gel, for $89 each. The only thing about aircraft tires that takes getting used to is the fact that they are really stiff. You will notice it when you haul equipment down the road. Lots of bouncing but they will outlast what they are mounted on. Just bought a new set of front tires for the tractor. Still hurting from that one.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I trade tractors to get new rubber.....................


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

ARD Farm said:


> I trade tractors to get new rubber.....................


I used to work for a man that did that with cars. Heard him say one day "well, those tires are starting to show wear, guess it's time for a new car. 2 or 3 days later, he was driving one. Must be nice.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, I used to do it prior to retitement. Now though, not so..... except the price of radial Ag 1's are pretty steep, well over a grand each. Mine are almost 2 grand for the rears and 1500 for the fronts (4wd).


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Tires have really gone up with oil prices but when oil recedes in price, the tires stay up there. Gotta buy a set of rears for an old JD 3010 i'm making into a parade tractor. Ain't looking forward to that.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

If I could get R4's instead of R1's for the fotage tractors, I'd go that route. There is no ground engagement so R1's aren't really necessary.

I think I'd be looking for a decent used pair for your 3010. It's not going to work anymore so why put on working tires.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I want it to look like it just came out of Waterloo. I do that to all my restored tractor and it will go to work too pulling hay wagons to the barn. mike


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I've never warmed at all to old tractors. Old tractors need to belong to someone else. Watching an old tractor work is like watching paint dry on a barn.....


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Tire prices are absolutely ridiculous these days. Track prices are absolutely unbelievable though. I asked the Case man how much the 36" tracks are on our Quadtrac and he said "oh, they are 20. . . a piece"!!!!! After that he told me they have a special deal with Goodyear though, buy two get two free, so it would only be 40 grand. hahaha.


----------

